# Class A license required!



## louie870

My dad called me the other day and asked if I thought he needed a class A driver license for pulling his travel trailer. My dad has owned many travel trailer for the past 25 years and he read somewhere that he might need one with the amount of weight he was pulling. So i called a friend that is a Texas DOT certified, Tropper and he informed me that if the sticker weight of the truck and trailer combined is more than 26,001 lbs, he needs a class A license. My dad has a 2013 Chevrolet 3500,duramax, 4-door, dully, 4x4 and he pulls a 33' 5th wheel, Excel trailer. Surprisingly, according to the manufacture stickers on both had a combined weight of a little over 30k. So now my 65 year old father, who always wants to make sure he is not breaking the law because he travels the country 7 months out of the year, is going to go take the class A license test and the driving portion in the next couple of weeks. Thought i would share this info cause I had no idea and I think most people with big travel trailers don't either.


----------



## Hunter11

Your dad needs to have his truck and trailer weighed and I think he will be well under 30k. I have a 2012 Chevy 3500 4X4 DRW D/A and I had it weighed right after I got it and fully loaded it was around 8000 lbs. We are getting ready to order a new 37' DRV Mobile Suites and it has a dry weight of 13,500k and carrying capacity of 16,500k and I know that 33' Excel does not weigh more than that. So even at that I am well under 26k. The only way he is going to know for sure is to weigh both truck and trailer. I think he will find he is under 26k. JMHO


----------



## louie870

He did have them weighed. Truck with extra diesel weighed around 9k and the trailer weighed 16k. Trooper said they go off manufacture sticker weight when they pull you over, not scale weight.


----------



## snapperlicious

So 9000 plus 16000 is 25000, am I missing something here?


----------



## Ducatibilt

It doesn't have anything to do with what the "actual" weight of your rig scales at going down the road.

You get the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (which should be the empty curb weight of your truck plus the maximum payload allowed) off of your trucks sticker and then the same off of your trailer and add those 2 numbers together, if they add up to be over 26,001 lbs then you legally need a class A license. This could apply to boat trailers as well depending on the combo.

The Class A license required is not a CDL Class A by the way, it's just a standard license endoresment but requires a written test and a driving test with a combo that has a CGWR of at least 26,001lbs. I got to digging into this a while back myself and only 1 out of 3 DPS offices I called even knew what I was talking about and after asking a couple of trooper friends about it they said they have never had to deal with it from an RV'er.

However, not having the proper licensing could open you up to an issue if you were to have an accident.

BTW, I would recommend to your dad to try to find someone that has a smaller gooseneck he can rent or borrow that meets the weight criteria to take the test with.

Here's a link to DPS for reference: http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/DriverLicense/dlClasses.htm


----------



## louie870

That's the actual scale weight of my dads truck and trailer. The manufacture sticker combined weight is near 30k.


----------



## louie870

Ducatibilt said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with what the "actual" weight of your rig scales at going down the road.
> 
> You get the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (which should be the empty curb weight of your truck plus the maximum payload allowed) off of your trucks sticker and then the same off of your trailer and add those 2 numbers together, if they add up to be over 26,001 lbs then you legally need a class A license. This could apply to boat trailers as well depending on the combo.
> 
> The Class A license required is not a CDL Class A by the way, it's just a standard license endoresment but requires a written test and a driving test with a combo that has a CGWR of at least 26,001lbs. I got to digging into this a while back myself and only 1 out of 3 DPS offices I called even knew what I was talking about and after asking a couple of trooper friends about it they said they have never had to deal with it from an RV'er.
> 
> However, not having the proper licensing could open you up to an issue if you were to have an accident.
> 
> BTW, I would recommend to your dad to try to find someone that has a smaller gooseneck he can rent or borrow that meets the weight criteria to take the test with.
> 
> Here's a link to DPS for reference: http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/DriverLicense/dlClasses.htm


The trooper I spoke with is a DOT certified trooper. He deals with nothing but commercial vehicles. Thats probably why he knew exactly what my dad needed. The troopers that are not DOT certified probably wouldnt know the requirements unless they asked.


----------



## pitchindad

*Class A or B*

This is an issue that has gotten a lot of attention on the RV blogs. I currently own a 38' Holiday Rambler which weights in at 32,000 dry. You are both right it is the manufacturer's weight rating that a DPS officer will go by. I have driven my MH over 100,000 miles and have never been stopped but I got the class B because if by some chance I did have a wreck and it was my fault my insurance would pay but cancel my coverage. This COULD cause me to be put in the high risk pool which I don't think any one wants to be in.
It is a Class A or B commerical license, you only have to answer 19 questions and when you get 19 right then it the computer says you passed. You then schedule a test with the DPS inspector in your RV when you pass they issue you the license. I studied about 1 hour on a Friday afternoon and then went and took the test. It really is no big deal but if you happen to have a wreck it could be a hugh deal. I just didn't want to take the risk when I could comply with the law.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

I got pulled over because I had a cooler on my rear porch hauler that had shifted over and partially blocked my tailight on the camper. I moved the cooler to the truck and he did not give me a ticket but he checked my inspection sticker on the camper which thank god I had and the weights, ( 27 foot Pilgrim Lite 7,000#) and said I was under the weight so my license was good. I had no Idea what he was talking about, so this makes sense now what he sad. Just never worried about it until now but I am ok.


----------



## redexpress

My understanding from reading a RV forum (KeystoneRv.org) is that the states are all having to follow federal DOT rules. From memory....with a trailer over 10,000 pounds gross weight (shipping weight + allowable cargo capacity) you must have the RV endorsement on your drivers license. Written test + driving. 
Apparently Texas DPS is keeping this a secret.


----------



## louie870

pitchindad said:


> This is an issue that has gotten a lot of attention on the RV blogs. I currently own a 38' Holiday Rambler which weights in at 32,000 dry. You are both right it is the manufacturer's weight rating that a DPS officer will go by. I have driven my MH over 100,000 miles and have never been stopped but I got the class B because if by some chance I did have a wreck and it was my fault my insurance would pay but cancel my coverage. This COULD cause me to be put in the high risk pool which I don't think any one wants to be in.
> It is a Class A or B commerical license, you only have to answer 19 questions and when you get 19 right then it the computer says you passed. You then schedule a test with the DPS inspector in your RV when you pass they issue you the license. I studied about 1 hour on a Friday afternoon and then went and took the test. It really is no big deal but if you happen to have a wreck it could be a hugh deal. I just didn't want to take the risk when I could comply with the law.


My dad is in NM now and called and said he's been in touch with the Tx DOT office but no one around there seems to know what he is talking about. They don't get request for this very often so everyone is clueless. He said they keep directing him to the commercial handbook study guide. Do you know what he needs to study for the non-commercial class A? He also wants to know what is required in the driving portion of the test. Thanks in advance!


----------



## skypoke

I had to get my class B license, also known as Class B exempt, also known as Class B Non CDL to drive my motorhome which is well over the 26K limit. 

Now, the Class A, which your dad is getting to be able to tow over 10K lbs., he will need to head over to the Escapees forum and search for Class A Texas. He will find plenty of info there. Unfortunately, calling the DPS is a waste of time because with rare exceptions they are unfamiliar with the law. For the Class A license, I studied one chapter from the commercial drivers study manual given out by DPS. That covers everything on the written test which is basically trick questions and useless stuff like "what year did it become necessary to have two taillights." Like I say, tho, look thru the Escapees site and you will find out exactly what you need to study. Test is easy.

The next challenge will be finding a place to actually take the test as many of the DPS licensing offices no longer give the test, are booked for months or are otherwise impossible to deal with as they have no familiarity with the non CDL tests. I will give you one good tip which I strongly advise you to pass on to your Dad. Schedule the driving test at Fort Stockton if he's going to be coming into W. Tx. Pleasant, competent people, easy city to drive in, and real straight forward to deal with. Both my wife and my sister took their tests here and the experience was completely different from mine which was in Alice, and really tough with a tight lipped examiner. Yes, she did make me parallel park a 36' motorhome. I passed, but just and I'm a good driver with prior commercial experience. 

Hope this helps your Dad. He's doing the right thing, getting caught in a wreck without the proper license will mean no insurance most likely, and major hassles. Lots of people, including some DPS will tell you they know of no requirement, but believe me, there is one.


----------



## louie870

skypoke said:


> I had to get my class B license, also known as Class B exempt, also known as Class B Non CDL to drive my motorhome which is well over the 26K limit.
> 
> Now, the Class A, which your dad is getting to be able to tow over 10K lbs., he will need to head over to the Escapees forum and search for Class A Texas. He will find plenty of info there. Unfortunately, calling the DPS is a waste of time because with rare exceptions they are unfamiliar with the law. For the Class A license, I studied one chapter from the commercial drivers study manual given out by DPS. That covers everything on the written test which is basically trick questions and useless stuff like "what year did it become necessary to have two taillights." Like I say, tho, look thru the Escapees site and you will find out exactly what you need to study. Test is easy.
> 
> The next challenge will be finding a place to actually take the test as many of the DPS licensing offices no longer give the test, are booked for months or are otherwise impossible to deal with as they have no familiarity with the non CDL tests. I will give you one good tip which I strongly advise you to pass on to your Dad. Schedule the driving test at Fort Stockton if he's going to be coming into W. Tx. Pleasant, competent people, easy city to drive in, and real straight forward to deal with. Both my wife and my sister took their tests here and the experience was completely different from mine which was in Alice, and really tough with a tight lipped examiner. Yes, she did make me parallel park a 36' motorhome. I passed, but just and I'm a good driver with prior commercial experience.
> 
> Hope this helps your Dad. He's doing the right thing, getting caught in a wreck without the proper license will mean no insurance most likely, and major hassles. Lots of people, including some DPS will tell you they know of no requirement, but believe me, there is one.


Thanks a lot. I forwarded this to my dads email.


----------



## Don Smith

Texas requires it and while you're there, take along your DD214 and have the Veterans designation put on your license.


----------



## skypoke

One more comment on this and I'll sign off. This can be a frustrating experience, the trick is to deal with a DPS testing office that knows the law. While I strongly recommend taking the driving test in Ft. Stockton (I have heard also that it is possible to take it in Van Horn), to get good solid info on what to study for the written portion of the test, CALL THE DPS TESTING OFFICE IN LIVINGSTON TX. Not trying to shout or be rude, but these people administer this test more than any other office in Tx. They know the rules, because this is where the motherlode of snowbirds who are establishing domicile in Tx. are, and they all have to get the Class A or B non CDL license for their RVs. Unfortunately, they are typically booked months in advance for these drivers tests but they can at least tell you what to study. 

It used to be Chapter 14 or 15 from the Texas Commercial Drivers handbook but the book has changed. I believe it is available online, ask the folks in Livingston for a link. Good luck, and fortunately you only have to do it once. I took it and guided my wife and sister through it also with exactly this info.


----------



## louie870

skypoke said:


> One more comment on this and I'll sign off. This can be a frustrating experience, the trick is to deal with a DPS testing office that knows the law. While I strongly recommend taking the driving test in Ft. Stockton (I have heard also that it is possible to take it in Van Horn), to get good solid info on what to study for the written portion of the test, CALL THE DPS TESTING OFFICE IN LIVINGSTON TX. Not trying to shout or be rude, but these people administer this test more than any other office in Tx. They know the rules, because this is where the motherlode of snowbirds who are establishing domicile in Tx. are, and they all have to get the Class A or B non CDL license for their RVs. Unfortunately, they are typically booked months in advance for these drivers tests but they can at least tell you what to study.
> 
> It used to be Chapter 14 or 15 from the Texas Commercial Drivers handbook but the book has changed. I believe it is available online, ask the folks in Livingston for a link. Good luck, and fortunately you only have to do it once. I took it and guided my wife and sister through it also with exactly this info.


Thanks again for info. I spoke with my dad yesterday. On his way back to southeast Texas from NM, he is going to stop in Ft Stockton and take care of both test.


----------



## bassmaster2004

Guess I have been extremely lucky because I have drove a peterbilt with a 40 ft horse trailer all over the country with a class C driver license. RV Not for Hire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fultonswimmer

Geez....can you imagine all the Winter Texans pouring into our state about now and what are the odds that many of them have this sort of license. The state could probably give out a plethora(sp?)(hell of a lot) of tickets if they were so inclined; or if stated previously if the DPS officers even knew of such a law.
Very Interesting!!!


----------



## redexpress

Best I can tell, it's not just Texas requiring this. I think it's the Federales requiring states to conform to Federal DOT rules.
Apparently Texas DPS method of communicating this is to issue a few tickets and we inform ourselves on forums. 
I did read of someone getting a ticket between Houston and Corpus Christi. 
Also rumor is if you are hauling for money you need a CDL. Like hauling race cars, race horses, etc. that race for money.


----------



## redexpress

Cut and pasted from a RV forum:

Well, just got a ticket this past weekend on way back to Houston from Corpus Christi *Texas*. I have an f250 gvw 8800lbs. 293sab with gvw of 11900. The Trooper said I need a class a non com *license* due to the weight of the trailer is over 10000lb. I will let you know what the judge says on Sept 19th.

Then...

I went to court with my little paper that said I passed the written test, explained that my driving test is in October and the judge lowered my fine to $50.00 + court cost (normally $250.00). So total of $75.00. His words were "usally, I drop the charge in half to be nice, but since you took the test, I'll be extra nice and drop to $50." He also told me to pass the word. Any trailer over 10,000lbs, regardless if it is an RV, needs a class A non-CDL or CDL. This is for *Texas* only, I don't know about other states.


----------



## D'sBaystealth

I have come across this question many times. The tricky part is the word "combination" Seems that most of you folks have the question answered. The DOT is hammering on the commercial vehicles to get their act together. Also the commercial driver usually has a company with deep pockets. The recreational driver is usually quiet methodical with the RV or trailer that they are pulling. Meaning they don't drive it every day and don't want to be stranded in the middle of nowhere with their family.
I do work for a commercial outfit and if I am correct the minimum weight is 36000 pounds GVW for a class B. I am talking about an RV or cab and chassis system. When you add a trailer and the GVW is greater than 10000 pounds then you begin to get into the Class A "combination" requirement. You can have an 8800 rated truck pulling a 10001 pound GVW trailer and get into the Class A rating. Most of the time it is how the trooper interprets the law.
Then you get into the Air brake endorsement and the haz-mat endorsement.


----------



## 2slick

fultonswimmer said:


> Geez....can you imagine all the Winter Texans pouring into our state about now and what are the odds that many of them have this sort of license. The state could probably give out a plethora(sp?)(hell of a lot) of tickets if they were so inclined; or if stated previously if the DPS officers even knew of such a law.
> Very Interesting!!!


Can you imagine the financial impact on South TX if the law was enforced? I've been an RV owner for years.....never seen a fifth wheel on the side of the road with flashing lights behind it. DPS and local LEO know the law....they just don't enforce it. Some things are just better left alone.


----------



## sargentmajor

*Cowboys Too*

Also applies to pick ups with long goosenecks,ie 32ft.Its all about gross weight rating and being nice to the officers....26001 is the weight rating of both vehicles not the weight you are carrying.


----------



## redexpress

I think there is still confusion. We are not talking about commercial drivers licenses. To tow a RV trailer with over 10,000 Gross Weight Capacity (empty trailer + cargo capacity = more than 10,000 pounds) you need a NON commercial license.


----------



## limey

http://towingworld.com/towinglaws.cfm This site states you need a class B Non CDL for >26000lbs. Therefore I would assume you need a class A Non CDL for <26000lbs.


----------



## od

*ODbud*

Just went to the DPS station on Will Clayton in Humble to pick up a Drivers Handbook. Was given the Texas Commercial Motor Vehicle Driver Handbook. I explained to the gentleman that I wanted information for a Class 'A' NON COMMERCIAL LICENSE. He looked at me kind of funny and gave me that book and said to study chapter14: Special Requirements for Texas Commercial Motor Vehicles. RV was only mentioned once in which it tell's the Commerical Driver that,"Realize drivers of RV's and smaller vehicles pulling trailers can be a problem because they may not have the professional skills or knowledge of the professional truck driver". WHAT A CROCK. Never known an RV driver to be on Molly's or Yellow Jackets, lol. Will be checking with the Livingston office for more info. I don't even have a rig yet but would like to get my license out of the way for when I do. I already have a truck that can do the job. Just now starting to ck out the rigs. Fixing to retire soon. Just some FYI. Thanks


----------



## od

*ODbud*

Just went to the DPS station on Will Clayton in Humble to pick up a Drivers Handbook. Was given the Texas Commercial Motor Vehicle Driver Handbook. I explained to the gentleman that I wanted information for a Class 'A' NON COMMERCIAL LICENSE. He looked at me kind of funny and gave me that book and said to study chapter14: Special Requirements for Texas Commercial Motor Vehicles. RV was only mentioned once in which it tell's the Commerical Driver that,"Realize drivers of RV's and smaller vehicles pulling trailers can be a problem because they may not have the professional skills or knowledge of the professional truck driver". WHAT A CROCK. Never known an RV driver to be on Molly's or Yellow Jackets, lol. Will be checking with the Livingston office for more info. I don't even have a rig yet but would like to get my license out of the way for when I do. I already have a truck that can do the job. Just now starting to ck out the rigs. Fixing to retire soon. Just some FYI. Thanks


----------



## ShadMan

Had to go and look at mine. Luckily my 5er comes in at 9200 GVWR. Good to go!


----------



## Don Smith

SlickWillie said:


> Can you imagine the financial impact on South TX if the law was enforced? I've been an RV owner for years.....never seen a fifth wheel on the side of the road with flashing lights behind it. DPS and local LEO know the law....they just don't enforce it. Some things are just better left alone.


Not all states require a class a or class b license to operate a rv. Winter Texans are governed by the state of residence.


----------



## 2slick

Floatin Doc said:


> Not all states require a class a or class b license to operate a rv. Winter Texans are governed by the state of residence.


I haven't towed out of TX, but I've been told that is not the case.

Back to the original issue. I talked to a friend and his wife just a few days ago. They tow RV's commercially with a class C TX license. They do have to stop at all weight stations and maintain a log book. Towed in 42 states so far. He said they go by actual net weight, not GVWR. Wow, talk about confusing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress

SlickWillie said:


> I haven't towed out of TX, but I've been told that is not the case.
> 
> Back to the original issue. I talked to a friend and his wife just a few days ago. They tow RV's commercially with a class C TX license. They do have to stop at all weight stations and maintain a log book. Towed in 42 states so far. He said they go by actual net weight, not GVWR. Wow, talk about confusing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They're towing RV's commercially. We're not. I don't think.


----------



## Don Smith

The FMCA website has a list of all the states requirements for towing RV's. Then there's that residency thing. In some states(Texas) you have to register your vehicle and change your DL as soon as you establish a residence. Like get a mailing address, or 30 days. A lot of winter Texans have a P.O. box where they get their mail while here. Does that make them a resident? As for towing with a class C license for hire. As soon as you make the first dollar for towing, you become a commercial operator and are required to have a CDL.


----------



## 2slick

Floatin Doc said:


> The FMCA website has a list of all the states requirements for towing RV's. Then there's that residency thing. In some states(Texas) you have to register your vehicle and change your DL as soon as you establish a residence. Like get a mailing address, or 30 days. A lot of winter Texans have a P.O. box where they get their mail while here. Does that make them a resident? As for towing with a class C license for hire. As soon as you make the first dollar for towing, you become a commercial operator and are required to have a CDL.


I had the same thoughts about the CDL. But, they haul for a nationwide carrier and are using their insurance. I would think they would require proper driver license. It doesn't really concern me. I've always pulled with the same license, always will. I just found it rather interesting.

I was told to tow in California you have to meet their licensing requirements. No problem for me......no desire to go there. There's a lot of Texas I haven't seen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2slick

redexpress said:


> They're towing RV's commercially. We're not. I don't think.


Huh.....that doesn't make a lot of sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress

You said they were towing the RV's commercially. Someone has to tow them from the factory to the dealer. That would be towing them commercially. They are getting paid to tow the RV. 
At least that's they way I interpreted the post. What other circumstances would a person be paid to tow a RV?
Maybe I'm just dense, please explain it to me.


----------



## 2slick

Sure they are towing commercially. You really think the law would allow commercial towing with a class C, while the individual towing his own unit would be required a class A license? Makes no sense to me. 

I went back and read the OP.....those "weight police" on the RV forums will post anything to try to back their point of view. That being said, I believe the law as written requires the class A license. I just don't see it being enforced. And even tho my friend is towing commercially with that class C.....It doesn't mean I understand how or agree with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress

To your first point: Yes.

To your second point: I agree it hasn't been enforced in the past. Who knows what their intentions are in future.

What is it about the state requiring a commercial license to tow commercially that you don't understand or agree with?


----------



## Sugars Pop

My Old hard headed neighbor at the Lake bought a 38 or 40 foot Reflection Diesel pusher with air brakes recently with something like 31000 lbs GVWR??


I told him this past weekend that he needed to get a different drivers license and he swears the Class C is good up 46,000 lbs and he doesn't need one. 
Hate to see the old timer have an accident or get a ticket for thinking he knows the law but finding out the hard way he screwed up again.

After reading through this thread again I say he is dead wrong. Can someone that has one of the big units chime in?

Thanks


----------



## redexpress

This is still going back and forth on RV forums. The Texas law is very confusing. I called my local small town TX drivers license office and they said as long as my total combined GAWR of my truck & 5th wheel was less than 26,000 I didn't need a different license. 
Also, I "think" you can drive for hire with a truck under 26,000 without a CDL. But, if has air brakes it requires CDL, even if it's under 26,000.
Not sure about motorhomes. I doubt if 5% of owners have a CDL, even if it is required.


----------



## 2slick

redexpress said:


> This is still going back and forth on RV forums. The Texas law is very confusing. I called my local small town TX drivers license office and they said as long as my total combined GAWR of my truck & 5th wheel was less than 26,000 I didn't need a different license.
> Also, I "think" you can drive for hire with a truck under 26,000 without a CDL. But, if has air brakes it requires CDL, even if it's under 26,000.
> Not sure about motorhomes. I doubt if 5% of owners have a CDL, even if it is required.


I saw no need to keep arguing......but what you "think" is the exact scenario I posted about above.


----------



## gman1772

Jeez! I think I commented on this thread or another one just like it a while back. *I am a CVSA Certified Commercial Vehicle Inspector.* I've been a CVSA Inspector for 12+ years for the law enforcement agency I am employed by. Current agency policies preclude me from telling you which one. And don't get me started on what I think of the head of the agency I work for. Which is the likely reason for the mentioned policy.

*Unless you are transporting*/*driving a RV in the furtherance of a commercial enterprise you DO NOT need a commercial driver's license. PERIOD.*

*EXAMPLES*

Transporting/driving a RV as a porter from site of manufacturer or seller to a dealer or buyer for hire. (Known as a drive away/tow away operation).

Transporting property or persons in a RV in the furtherance of a commercial enterprise.

Hauling stuff to a flea market to sell. Hauling horses to a rodeo where you will compete for a purse. Hauling a racecar to a meet where a prize will be offered. Etc. Transporting tools and equipment to a job.

Now listen up because this is key. After establishing that you are engaging in commerce the Inspector will check your GVWR. Literally the GVWR rating of your tow vehicle and trailer if you are towing.

A vehicle or combination of vehicles with a GVWR of #26,001 or more requires a CDL if:

The tow unit has a GVWR of #26,001 or more, (Class B CDL)
or the trailer has a GVWR of #10,001 or more (Class A CDL) if the combination of vehicles has a total GVWR of #26,001 or more.

If the GVWR cannot be determined, the actual weight of the vehicle(s) can be used to determine whether a CDL is required. *Because of the wording of current Texas law, a class of CDL cannot be determined by actual weight. *

So if you are not engaging in commerce what kind of driver's license do you need?

Texas specifically exempts RV's from requiring a CDL if they are not engaging in commerce. Be nice to the LE officer and tell him you are exempted by Texas Transportation Code section 522.004

Sec. 522.004. APPLICABILITY. (a) This chapter does not apply to:

(4) a recreational vehicle that is driven for personal use;

Texas has driver's license classes for non CDL licenses. Now this will apply if:

Your trailer has a GVWR of #10,001 or more and the combination of vehicles has a GVWR of #26,001 or more (Class A DL) , or

Your tow vehicle has a GVWR or #26,001 or more (Class B DL).

If your tow unit has a GVWR of #26,001 or more and your trailer has a GVWR of #10,001 or more you will need a Class A DL.

Here's a link to a DPS Q&A on whether a CDL is required. Again. If the RV is being used for personal use take the "C" off and it will still tell you what class of DL you need.

http://www.dps.texas.gov/cve/cdlmain.htm


----------



## Crab Trap

Thanks Gman. Thats what I have been looking for. I'll keep my C license for my 5th wheel!


----------



## gman1772

redexpress said:


> This is still going back and forth on RV forums. The Texas law is very confusing. I called my local small town TX drivers license office and they said as long as my total combined GAWR of my truck & 5th wheel was less than 26,000 I didn't need a different license.
> Also, I "think" you can drive for hire with a truck under 26,000 without a CDL. But, if has air brakes it requires CDL, even if it's under 26,000.
> Not sure about motorhomes. I doubt if 5% of owners have a CDL, even if it is required.


Air brakes have absolutely nothing to do with whether a CDL is required. Whether you can engage in commerce without a CDL depends on movement. Intrastate a commercial vehicle with a registered weight, gross weight, or gvwr of less than #26,001 is not subject to the cmv regulations. Interstate the registered weight, actual weight, or gvwr is lowered to less than #10,001 This is for determining whether a vehicle or combination of vehicles is a cmv. See my previous post for CDL rules. And yes they are different. Which is where the confusion comes from. And you must be engaging in commerce. Again read my other post for examples.


----------



## redexpress

So I can drive commercially in state with a flatbed under 26,000 with air brakes without a CDL?
If so, that is different than I was understanding it, regarding the brakes. 
Which is fine, and I stand corrected.


----------



## jas415

*Texas drivers licenses*

Non-commercial:

The way I read this is if you drive a vehicle over 26,001 lbs you must have a Class A.

If you have a vehicle and tow anything where the combined weight of both is over 26,001 lbs you need a class A

If you tow anything with any vehicle (VW Bug, whatever) and the towed vehicle is over 10,000 lbs you need a Class A.

If your vehicle weighs over 26,001 lbs and you tow anything less than 10,000 lbs you need a Class B. If you drive an 'over 26,001 lbs' vehicle and tow something over 10,000 lbs you need some Commercial license.

Classification	Description
Class A	
Authorizes an individual to drive:

Single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 pounds or more
A combination of vehicles with a GCWR of 26,001 pounds or more provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds
Class B	
Authorizes an individual to drive:

Single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 pounds or more
Single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,000 pounds or more that is towing a vehicle with a GVWR that does not exceed 10,000 pounds or a farm trailer with a GVWR that does not exceed 20,000 pounds
A bus with a seating capacity of 24 passengers or more including the driver
Class C	
Authorizes an individual to drive:

Single vehicle or combination of vehicles that are not included in Class A or Class B
Single vehicle with a GVWR of less than 26,001 pounds towing a farm trailer with a GVWR that does not exceed 20,000 pounds
Designed to transport 23 or less passengers including the driver
Note: Vehicles rated for the transport of 16-23 passengers including the driver require a Class C CDL, unless exempt
An autocycle.


----------



## Pafdrn

No.... if you are under 26001 combined gvwr you don't need class A. Even if your trailer is 14k. If gvwr of truck is 10k, 14k trailer +10k truck is 24k Combined gvwr and don't need class A.

"The way I read this is if you drive a vehicle over 26,001 lbs you must have a Class A. 

If you have a vehicle and tow anything where the combined weight of both is over 26,001 lbs you need a class A

If you tow anything with any vehicle (VW Bug, whatever) and the towed vehicle is over 10,000 lbs you need a Class A"


----------



## redexpress

Update: I just bought a Ram dually. GVWR is 14,000. My 5th wheel is GVWR of 12,500. Total of 26,500. Slam dunk I need the Class A non commercial. But wait, there's more. Looking at my license registration receipt my truck is licensed at 10,200. WTH. Dealer says: we don't do that, Austin does. BS. I call the county tax office, yeah they did it. They use the TxDMV default info if the dealer doesn't provide the payload numbers. Well, the state default for payload for a truck weighing 7,500-8,500 (I think) is 2,000. A 1 ton truck. But my yellow sticker shows a payload of 5,406. So if I hook up my 5th wheel I'm over GVWR. If I load up the cabover, I'm way over 2,000 payload and GVWR. So I try to explain to the dealer that they have put me in legal jeopardy by being too lazy to go open the door of the truck and look at the yellow sticker, and give the county tax office the correct numbers. It took awhile for them to understand the difference between actual weight of the truck and the combined GVWR of the truck and 5th. So...they have emailed me the Manufacturers Certificate of Origin (MCO) Next move for me is go to the county tax office and have them re-register the truck for the real GVWR...14,000.Then I can go take the Class A non commercial tests. 
If I was just hauling cows to the local auction barn, I may not bother. But dragging a 5th to New York or California....I'll not take a chance.


----------

